# Topics > Entities > Societies >  IEEE Robotics and Automation Society (RAS)

## Airicist

Website - ieee-ras.org

youtube.com/@ieeeroboticsandautomations2039

facebook.com/ieee.ras

twitter.com/ieeeras

linkedin.com/groups/1888416

IEEE Robotics and Automation Society on Wikipedia

Projects:

IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation

----------

